# Colorants?



## PinkCupcake (Sep 25, 2013)

Up til now, I have only done CP soap, but I want to try some MP. Can anyone recommend a good source for non-bleeding colors? I'm making holiday soaps, so I especially am looking for green and red. Any advice?


----------



## savonierre (Sep 26, 2013)

These colorants are getting good reviews on forums, I haven't tried them..

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/candlemaking-soap-supplies/item/FUN/-*QUICK-ORDER-FUN-Soap-Colorants-1-oz..html


----------



## Crombie (Sep 26, 2013)

*Non-Bleeding Colorants for MP Soap*

GoPlanetEarth neon colors - and they do have red and green.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations, Savonierre & Crombie! I had looked at a lot of colors, but with my limited funds, I like to buy things that have good reviews.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 26, 2013)

The colorants from Natures Garden are awesome.  I've only used them in M&P a couple times when I first started playing with soap.  Didn't have any trouble with them.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 26, 2013)

If you're looking for subtler colors, Brambleberry carries opalescent green mica and rose pearl mica--along with several other tempting colors! http://www.brambleberry.com/Micas-C46.aspx


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks! Your opinions really help!


----------



## Crombie (Sep 29, 2013)

*Pink Cupcake*

By replying, I was trying to give you a review.  The GoPlanetEarth liquid neon colors are awesome for MP soap.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks, Crombie! I do appreciate your help. I'm ordering tomorrow. Got to be ready for the holidays!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 5, 2013)

For those of you that do M&P, if I've already pre-mixed a colorant in sweet almond oil can I use it in M&P.  The ones I've premixed say that can be used in M&P but not sure if I can use them since they are not preblended in glycerin.  TIA


----------



## Crombie (Oct 6, 2013)

Kazmi - that would probably work fine - but you are very limited in the amount of oil you can add to the MP before you compromise the base.  You may need to check the manufacturer of the base you are using to determine the amount of additive you can use.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks Crombie! Since my colorants are concentrated (ie mixed in very little oil) and not much colorant is needed I think I may be ok.  I'll check with the manufacturer to be sure.


----------



## sistrum (Oct 7, 2013)

If you plan on selling just remember many dyes you can use in CP are not ok to use in melt and pour do to labeling laws.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 7, 2013)

sistrum said:


> If you plan on selling just remember many dyes you can use in CP are not ok to use in melt and pour do to labeling laws.


 
Interesting!  I don't plan on selling for awhile but am interested in learning more.  I'll have to investigate this but I'm assuming you mean some of the dyes not approved for use on skin by FD&C.


----------



## sistrum (Oct 7, 2013)

Not a safety problem per say.  It's that MP is considered a cosmetic and needs to use colors approved for cosmetics and labeled as such. Which seems to rule out a lot of micas.  There is an in depth post going on over at the dish about this. To much to repeat over here, but very informative.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 8, 2013)

Dish?


----------



## Cosmo (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you Sistrum for pointing out that the colors mentioned in this post are not cosmetic grade, but marketed for MP. That's a no-no and misleading to the purchaser!

The Dish is The Dish Forum. www.thedishforum.com

Since MP is considered cosmetic by the FDA, only cosmetic grade colorants should be used when coloring them. Most neons are not cosmetic grade. Brambleberry carries cosmetic grade neons here.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll have to check my mica's because I think the ones I have are cosmetic grade.  Thanks Cosmo and Sistrum for the heads-up.  I didn't know that mp is considered cosmetic versus cp not.  I think I'm quite a ways away from being ready to ever consider selling.  So much to learn besides making soap that people would be interested in paying for.


----------



## Cosmo (Oct 9, 2013)

kazmi said:


> I'll have to check my mica's because I think the ones I have are cosmetic grade.  Thanks Cosmo and Sistrum for the heads-up.  I didn't know that mp is considered cosmetic versus cp not.  I think I'm quite a ways away from being ready to ever consider selling.  So much to learn besides making soap that people would be interested in paying for.



A lot of people don't know Kazmi. I didn't know until I started selling colorants. Well, AFTER I started selling colorants! You are certainly not alone!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 9, 2013)

Cosmo I've heard good things about your colorants and loved the soaping101 video when she used them.  As soon as I need more I planned on trying your new ones.  I like that you've tested them in soap whereas the ones I've purchased so far I've had to try in my soaps with a leap of faith.


----------



## Cosmo (Oct 10, 2013)

Kazmi, I am phasing out the Rainbow micas and replacing them with cosmetic grade micas because I want to avoid the confusion about what soaps they can be used in, just as posted in this thread! I don't want someone to buy the micas and put them in MP and get in trouble in any way or be mislead. I'm thinking the other websites here just truly don't realize MP is cosmetic according to the FDA. You would think that anything you can put in CO would be ok for MP, but it's not. 

I love Cathy's video. She rocked the colors even better than I could!


----------

